# Fonseca (Cuba) Delicias Cigar Review - A nice surprise!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Going against the most opinion of books and friends, I bought this little cigar intrigued above all by the price.

Stripped of the soft white pap...

Read the full review here: Fonseca (Cuba) Delicias Cigar Review - A nice surprise!


----------

